# Hi from Kat in Evesham, Worcs.



## moogiboogy (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi there, I have been looking at rearing fancy mice for a while now and have bought a cage to keep a pair of females in to start off with to see how I get on with them. The more I research them, the more interested I become and the more I realise that these are the pets for me. I find these little creatures fascinating but am finding them very difficult to locate. I'm in Evesham, Worcestershire if anyone knows of a local breeder at all, I would be very grateful to know. 
I look forward to spending more time on this site (maybe as a future breeder...)
Kat


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## moogiboogy (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind welcomes  I hope it won't be too long before I can locate a pair of females so I can share my experiences with you all (and hopefully you can give me some advice on how I can get the best from them!).

Kat x


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi moogyboogy- Just bear in mind that it costs no more to feed high quality show mice than it does pet standard, they can be kept just the same, and as a general rule, they dont cost a lot more to buy your initial stock either. Have a float through the National Mouse Club web site and have a look at the breeds available. There are some major shows all through the year not to far from you.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Kat, I am In stratford Upon Avon so not far from you, I sometimes have show stock available if you are looking to join the National Mouse Club and will soon have a few different varieties to choose from if any take your fancy.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I also breed pet mice aswell and will have some very pretty ones available in 2 weeks time, pictures are available if you are interested.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello


----------

